# Canon Lens Price Drops



## unfocused (May 30, 2011)

Photo Rumors is reporting modest price drops (most are $50 or less) on a number of Canon lenses. Not enough to make me rush out and buy anything, but I'll take any price drop as a good thing. Especially since the trend has been in the other direction.


----------



## HughHowey (May 30, 2011)

More like a price correction, but still nice to see.


----------

